# New 2016 Solace 10 Disc - Pic and impressions



## rvcyclist

Just got a new 2016 Solace 10 Disc so I thought I would post a pic and some initial impressions:

Very comfortable ride. I'm coming from a 2010 Roubaix Expert SL2 so comfort is important to me. The ride seems similar to me in terms of vertical compliance, which means it is very smooth and compliant.

I love Ultegra 6800! Front shifting is fantastic and even back shifting is so much better than 6700 in terms of effort and speed of gear changes. RS685 brifters seem nice as well, but I also have to mention that they require an additional reach of something over 1/2 inch over the standard 6800 brifter. This isn't a big deal because I have decent sized hands but I did notice it slightly. The reduced shifting effort and the size of my hands make this a non issue for me, but those with smaller hands may find this more of a challenge. The top of the hoods is proving to be a new favorite place for my hands due to the extra size there.

I also replaced the stock RS500 crank with full Ultegra 6800. I have apparently lost something like 4 mm of Q factor but since I never rode with RS500 I don't notice. Heel clearance doesn't appear to be an issue for me on a size M (54) with size 10.5 US shoes. I only paid $3K for the bike so a $200 upgrade for the 6800 crank was a no brainer to me. I would obviously have gladly paid an extra $200 to get the Ultegra crank to begin with (Scott, please take note).

The brakes aren't yet worn in, so I can't comment too much yet on the braking performance. It will take a bit more wear in to know more about their performance. So far they feel nice, lower effort and more control over rim brakes, even without their maximum stopping power.

As far as handling goes, the bike is very stable at speed and frankly reminds me of a Roubaix even though the wheelbase is over a CM shorter than my old similarly sized Roubaix. Handling and turns seem to be a bit more nimble than the Roubaix which I was hoping for since the chainstays and wheelbase are a bit shorter. The bottom bracket is very stiff, and when I stand for a sprint it is incredibly solid and feels stiffer than the Roubaix to me. All in all I'm quite impressed.

I really like the looks of this bike, but since I'm approaching 50 I have to admit that the wheels are a bit blingy for me. 25 years ago I was Mr. Dayglow but over the years have become fairly subdued in the bling department. Not anymore! I may have to break out the acetone and try to remove the baked on stickers, but I'll see how they wear on me. The wheels are syncros RP 2.0 disc which are rebadged DT Swiss R23 Spline DB - impressed so far with them and they seem nice and solid without being too heavy.

I have a replacement seat coming and still plan to trim the steerer tube a couple CM. The stack height is about 1/2 cm higher than my Roubaix so cutting 2 cm from the steerer tube will still put me slightly above my old position unless I slam the stem.

All in all I'm impressed. So far it's a great bike and I'm looking forward to this season's rides on this new rig.


----------



## 2702

It is a very nice looking frame. I would keep the stock rims as is, unique looking.


----------



## dje31

Nice rig...congrats and wish you many happy, safe miles in your future.

I'm about to hit 51 in a couple of months, and appreciate your take on the wheels and visual noise.

Just curious, how tall are you? Scott's sizing, especially on the road size, and their recommendations, seem a bit weird lately.

I typically go for a 57.5 top tube first and foremost, but solely based on height, they suggest a 56 ( L ) for me. Their 58 / XL has a 57.5 ETT. Thinking if I went with a 56, I'd be showing a ton of seatpost and leaned way too far over.


----------



## rvcyclist

Thanks for the reply. I'm 5-9 1/4 in bare feet. Top tube was the main fit element for me. After many years of experimentation and fit, I prefer something around 55, so the M with a 54.5 and an 11 cm stem is just fine. 56 is too long for me since my arms aren't very long for my size. I think the TT on the 56 is 56 so you might be better off with the bigger size.


----------



## wayne

Any idea what the bike weighs? Has anyone swapped out components cranks, saddle, handlebars, etc to drop some weight. If so how light have they made this disc bike?


----------



## rvcyclist

Installing the Ultegra crank only dropped the overall weight about 136 grams. But even so, with that change this bike would weigh below 18 lbs (no pedals, cages). At the LBS my bike weighed just over 18.

I found the weight reported here in the specs to be quite accurate:

SCOTT Sports - SCOTT Solace 10 Disc Bike

The Solace is quite a bit lighter than the Roubaix and Domane in the same class. By my measurements at the LBS, the Roubaix is over 1 lb heavier and the Domane almost 2 lbs. heavier.


----------



## wayne

Weight- the nemesis of disc brake bikes. Guess it'll take them awhile to find ways to drop the added lbs.


----------



## nsfbr

wayne said:


> Weight- the nemesis of disc brake bikes. Guess it'll take them awhile to find ways to drop the added lbs.


This is exactly why I just bought a 2015 Solace and am in the process of replacing the 105 groupset with Di2 Ultegra - in the end I'll have a bike that is lighter and cheaper than anything in the 2016 offering. I hope the disc brake fad passes soon, or at least becomes just one option rather than the only thing (as it is in the Scott Solace stable for 2016.)


----------



## 2702

Weight is only an factor lifting the bike to a bike rack. I just sold my 16 Tarmac because the Scott Solace even 1.5lbs heavier did everything better than the Tarmac. Its a stiffer frame made going up hills better than the Tarmac. Takeoff ease is the same as well. Handling is a wash so I just let someone else have the Tarmac.


----------



## nsfbr

I'm not really sure I agree with you there. I'd take the Solace bike minus the 1.5 lbs that discs carry over either. And that is what I got by just getting a deal on a 2015. What am I missing here? In my life, I've never had a problem with my brakes being the weak link in stopping. I just don't understand the attraction.


----------



## toshi

Hey, how are you liking this bike — still enjoying it? Considering this very model and any follow-up thoughts would be appreciated!

One specific question: how has the paint held up, especially on the seat tube in front of the rear tire, and around the down tube and bb? Do you find it hard to keep the matte light grey finish clean?


----------



## rvcyclist

I've really enjoyed my Solace this year. I knew that Specialized would redesign the Roubaix for 2017 but I didn't want to wait a year. It turns out I made a great choice with no regrets. The Roubaix now follows the design of the Solace in a number of aspects including 12 mm thru axles front and rear, lower angled chainstays attached to the outside of the seat tube, flat mount brakes and now even has a shorter wheelbase almost identical to the Solace. These changes are more validation to me that I made a great choice. I'm not sure I will miss the front suspension on the Roubaix all too much.

As far as the paint goes, it's been great so far. The down tube bottom is black except for a yellow logo, and the rear wheel junction though gray has held up very well. The gray isn't hard to keep clean for me at all.

I would buy this bike again, even against next year's Roubaix and Domane for comparable bikes with full Ultegra. The new Domane is tempting, but you can't get into one for much less than 4500.


----------



## rvcyclist

One more thing: the Roubaix also now includes DT Swiss wheels, but I think the wheels on the Solace are a bit better with straight pull bladed spokes and I think they may be lighter as well.


----------



## toshi

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear you're still liking your Solace.

The thru axle sizing is unclear to me — from research I see them specified as 15mm front, 12mm rear, but every now and then a site will list them as 12mm front and rear, and you seem to have 12mm f/r on yours. Strange.


----------



## rvcyclist

15x100 mm front 142x12 mm rear was commonplace, but a 15 mm front is overkill for road in terms of both weight and necessary stiffness. 12x100 is becoming more common and standard (and imo more appropriate for road disc).

It's interesting that Specialized moved to 12x142 thru axle on the rear because their previous disc Roubaix's were using their proprietary 135 mm wide standard on the rear (which some customers didn't like because of limited wheel upgrade choices).

To me, 12mm front and rear is the best design and compromise for road disc.


----------



## toshi

Very cool! Quick question — do you know if there is a smaller, shorter Ritchey spacer/headset cap, hiding beneath the stock conical headset spacer (which appears to be about 5mm tall)? 

Referring to the rounded spacer sitting directly on atop the headtube. Thanks again rvcyclist!


----------



## rvcyclist

The pictured setup from bottom to top is headset, 5mm carbon spacer, stem, 5mm spacer, 10mm spacer.

I plan to chop 10mm off the fork, but I haven't done it yet. Doing so will give me 5mm up or down. I suppose I could only chop it 5 mm, but I haven't decided yet. It's high enough for me as is and I still think I could slam it and be fine with how high the stack height is.


----------



## toshi

Ended up getting the same model!


----------



## rvcyclist

Wow - it looks really sharp with that stem and all black wheels.

Are those the stock wheels after solvent? 

Really nice looking ride.


----------



## toshi

rvcyclist said:


> Wow - it looks really sharp with that stem and all black wheels.
> 
> Are those the stock wheels after solvent?
> 
> Really nice looking ride.


Thanks! They're 38mm carbon clinchers.


----------



## rvcyclist

Cool - now I'm REALLY jealous!


----------



## -jb-

toshi said:


> Thanks! They're 38mm carbon clinchers.


hi toshi, i also have this bike but have struggled to find the right thru axle set up. who makes that wheel set? thx!


----------



## rvcyclist

I'm interested as well. Im looking to slurge on some upgrade wheels as well and more ideas will help.

Thanks


----------



## -jb-

rvcyclist said:


> I'm interested as well. Im looking to slurge on some upgrade wheels as well and more ideas will help.
> 
> Thanks


I just got a set of Reynolds Assault SLGs for it. Will post when bike is built, but will look a lot like Toshi's.


----------



## toshi

-jb- said:


> hi toshi, i also have this bike but have struggled to find the right thru axle set up. who makes that wheel set? thx!


Hey jb, you just need to select thru-axle 12/100 front, and 12/142 rear. They're these:

Disc brake 38mm Clincher carbon fiber Cyclocross wheelset 12/15 12x142 thru axle | eBay


----------



## -jb-

toshi said:


> Hey jb, you just need to select thru-axle 12/100 front, and 12/142 rear. They're these:
> 
> Disc brake 38mm Clincher carbon fiber Cyclocross wheelset 12/15 12x142 thru axle | eBay


noticed your bike on ebay...why are you selling?


----------



## Swerny

I just picked up the same bike, barely used (300 KM). 

Stock other than Fizik Arione saddle and 28c Conti GP4000's. 

I ordered an Ultegra compact crankset for it today and am considering carbon wheels for it too. 

No ride report yet.


----------



## toshi

I sold because I didn't like the ride quality. I was coming off a Cannondale Supersix HiMod and in comparison the Solace felt wooden and dead, with very little comparable damping of road imperfections.

I'm 137lbs and I think if I were a bigger rider it would have been perfect, especially with the sloping tt allowing for plenty of exposed 27.2 seatpost. For me it was just too harsh.


----------



## dje31

Well, they're different frames aimed at different applications / riders, different, geometry, etc. The SuperSix is a full race frame, while the Solace is more sportive / endurance oriented.

Perhaps you should have gone Addict for a closer one-to-one.


----------



## toshi

dje31 said:


> Well, they're different frames aimed at different applications / riders, different, geometry, etc. The SuperSix is a full race frame, while the Solace is more sportive / endurance oriented.
> 
> Perhaps you should have gone Addict for a closer one-to-one.


Have you extensively ridden a Solace Disc, an Addict HMX and a Supersix HiMod? 

I was completely aware of the changes in geo and purpose when I picked up the Solace. As you say the Solace is intended for "endurance" use — I bought it because it was billed as a comfortable frame with plenty of damping. All of my measurements and contact points were transferred to this build down to the millemeter. 

My point was, the ride quality was worse than the Supersix. I think this is down to less sophisticated layup and lower-end carbon, but that's pure speculation. In any case, the frame, for me, did not live up to its purpose/marketing copy. 

This isn't a phenomenon — the current SuperSix Evo is frequently reported to be more comfortable than the Synapse, which is a little long in the tooth now.


----------



## Swerny

here's mine:

Ultegra compact crankset, Easton EC70 bars, Look Keo Carbon pedals, Conti GP4000's and Fizik Arione saddle
View attachment 319734
View attachment 319736


----------



## Swerny

Here's my current setup with the latest addition, Carbon 44 mm depth clinchers from Yishun Bike on DT 350 SP hubs. 

Fizik Antares R5 saddle, Look Keo Carbon pedals, Ultegra compact cranks, Easton EC70 bars.


----------



## rvcyclist

Very sharp! How wide are those rims? I'm curious how much clearance you have if they are 25mm wide (assuming you are still running 28c tires)

I've since updated mine too with Ultegra 6870 Di2 (which was quite straightforward btw. and there's no going back  )

I also cut the fork steerer tube and added FSA Energy compact bars and neon yellow and black Lizard Skins bar tape.


----------



## Swerny

rvcyclist said:


> Very sharp! How wide are those rims? I'm curious how much clearance you have if they are 25mm wide (assuming you are still running 28c tires)
> 
> I've since updated mine too with Ultegra 6870 Di2 (which was quite straightforward btw. and there's no going back  )
> 
> I also cut the fork steerer tube and added FSA Energy compact bars and neon yellow and black Lizard Skins bar tape.


Thanks! 



















Good eye, they are wide! 

700C ASD ROAD DISC BRAKE BIKE RIM Suppliers,Manufacturers,Factories

from the graphic, 22 internal, 28 external. 

I am running 28c Conti GP4000 and they fit, but i can't go any bigger on the Solace, but i don't need to. 

I have some photos of the clearance. 

I bought them wide because i wanted to be able to use them on my gravel bike as well if needed.


----------



## rvcyclist

Really nice wheels - It definitely looks like those are as big as you can go. Nice rim. It will be interesting to see how they hold up since they are supposed to be more uniform spoke tension with Asymetry.


----------



## Swerny

rvcyclist said:


> Really nice wheels - It definitely looks like those are as big as you can go. Nice rim. It will be interesting to see how they hold up since they are supposed to be more uniform spoke tension with Asymetry.


Thanks!

Show some pics of your Di2...i'm curious to see how clean the install is.


----------



## jetdog9

A shame they discontinued the Solace. I ride an Addict but there's been a 2015 Solace on clearance forever at a LBS I consider every once in a while (the one with the white/orange scheme).


----------



## rvcyclist

*Di2 Upgrade Pics*



Swerny said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Show some pics of your Di2...i'm curious to see how clean the install is.


As requested, here are some pics of my bike in it's current state. Sorry that it's a bit dirty, but it is well maintained and ridden hard and that's the main thing for me 

I used the Scott Solace Di2 Cable Guide kit, which I got off ebay and that made it a bit cleaner. It includes a different cover for the headtube opening, bottom bracket, rear chainstay and a grommet for the front derailleur which makes it very clean.

Di2 is fantastic. The front shifting is so good I smile every time I do it. It happens so fast I'm still amazed. Just click and it's done. Di2 is awesome because: Shifting is effortless and perfect every time, the front derailleur automatically trims as you shift the back, it never goes out of adjustment (no cables to stretch) and the new sync modes automatically shift 2 gears up or down in the back when I switch the front (no more double shift when shifting the front). It's simply brilliant. I'm on my second charge since November, but will likely charge it again soon. It will go about 1K miles on a charge (apparently).

You can find the cable guide kit here: https://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/scott-solace-di2-cableguide-set-2014-2017-p298014


----------



## Swerny

looks good!


----------

